# OT-So you want to captain a Firefly?



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*From QMx newsleter:* 

First up is something brand new and very shiny - The Official Serenity Blueprints set. And not just an announcement, but also a killer price - $99 for 10 18" x 24" full-color sheets in a limited-edition run of 750 - signed by creators, Geoffrey Mandel (graphic designer, Serenity) and Tim Earls (illustrator, Firefly, and set designer, Serenity).
We even got a ship date for you - 11:59pm EDT, April 7, 2007.
Yep, you heard right: new product, ultra-shiny limited edition, shipping right away.
And let me tell you, if you're a Browncoat, or you just love spaceship design, you want one of these sets. These blueprints encompass months of work verifying every aspect of Serenity. They're the only official and complete documentation on our favorite boat, and include details not previously revealed in the movie or TV show.

They are nothing short of amazing. But don't take our word for it, check out the attached Serenity Blueprint backgrounder, which contains images of each sheet.

We will likely make the blueprints available for order on our Web site a couple of days in advance of shipping.

Download more info, and views of all ten sheets, in the below link.

http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=65oew6bab.0.bcnxd5bab.jgn8t8bab.940&ts=S0235&p=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.quantummechanix.com%2Finsider_images%2Fissue_1.1%2FQMx_Serenity_Blueprints_bg.pdf


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Your right, Very shiny. But I can't justify my spending $100 for them......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, that's a killer price all right! :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not Browncoats, I see. Out the airlock for you! LOL


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Any word on their Firefly model?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I'm a Browncoat all right, but that price gives me brown pants!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> Any word on their Firefly model?


 First I'm hearing of it - any details known? Size? Price range? material? Kit or finished?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*John, sit down before you read this!* :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Oh, I'm a Browncoat all right, but that price gives me brown pants!


Could not have said it better myself

(Nighteagle2001, Not Prince of Styrene)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I paid this much for a model of Serenity.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Could not have said it better myself
> 
> (Nighteagle2001, Not Prince of Styrene)


Well, Chief, that's what you get for _not signing in _under your name when you come over!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a lot of gorram money! For that they made Thomas stop his garage kit that I COULD have afforded!

Oh well.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I can see $499 for the _Serenity_ replica, it's frakkin' high, but I can see it. 

But $100 for a set of blueprints is just insane,imho. 'Less Qmx is throwing in a few nudes of Kaylee and Inara.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was ready to part with up to $200 for a good. large model KIT of Serenity.
I don't like paying that much for statues.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Got mine!


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> But $100 for a set of blueprints is just insane,imho. 'Less Qmx is throwing in a few nudes of Kaylee and Inara.


If Qmx did that, I'd be willing to pay twice the price....even more depending on the poses :devil:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Got mine!


Where did you get your Serenity?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Serenity? I got the blueprint set. The Serenity they offer is way too expensive. I have three Serenity ships already.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

THe blueprint set came in today. Beautiful set! As promised by QM, there are details not known, or seen in the series or movie. The main set is 1/160 scale. I am glad I got them.

With the set, you get a coupon for $25 off the Serenity scaled replica.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> With the set, you get a coupon for $25 off the Serenity scaled replica.


Wow, that drops the price to merely ridiculous


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I perfer Thomas's model, that he was developing, that was stopped becaused of this replica. I got set 450 of 750.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

And if your a Firefly fan with a lot of free time and bucks:

http://www.browncoatcruise.com:80/

Not exactly a steller guest line-up so far.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Included with the plans, was info about the cruise. 

"Ain't no place I can be, since I found Serenity", a ship ain't the same.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

$90-170 for food at a land-based con? Where the frak are they getting that price? $20 tops, & that's for my whole family! You can do it cheap if you do it right.

You'd be suprised what you can use a coffee pot & the burner for! :freak:


----------

